# Smartwatch



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone ever got/use a smartwatch?  How good is it?  


I've been thinking about getting one and have been looking around.  Moto 360 Gen 2 and Samsung Gear S2 looks interesting for me but I think I'd prefer the android wear simply because it'd integrate better with the OS.


I however also backed the kickstarter for Ticwatch 2.  I'm a bit iffy since I want a watch that actually looks like a watch and has complementary features which makes it "smart", I'd rather not have a square plate on my wrist that looks all sci-fi and stands out when wearing a suit.  I'd rather have it complement the suit.


Anyone have any thoughts and comments on it?  I saw there were also some really cheap ones on AliExpress, but I don't think any of those knockoff are really worth the time since I'd rather have the good experience.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought one of those knock-off watches, and sure, it works fine and all, but I would rather buy something a bit "more solid". It feels very cheap —which it incidentally was too. When/if I am going to buy a new one, I would buy the Samsung Gear purely because I like how it looks, and also because my phones and tablet are Samsung too.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 15, 2016)

k0nsl said:


> I bought one of those knock-off watches, and sure, it works fine and all, but I would rather buy something a bit "more solid". It feels very cheap —which it incidentally was too. When/if I am going to buy a new one, I would buy the Samsung Gear purely because I like how it looks, and also because my phones and tablet are Samsung too.



Yeah see that's what I was thinking.  My phone's a Samsung Galaxy S7, but the fact that Samsung went with their own OS instead of Android Wear like others do (e.g. Moto 360, LG Urbane 2, LG G Watch R, Huawei watch, ASUS Zenwatch, etc.), I don't know mate.  It seems like a bigger chance to get more applications and such to work if you stayed within the Android Wear Ecosystem.  However, what can I say since I'm currently backing the Ticwatch 2 which is trying to establish their own wearable ecosystem (however some claim will have a compatibility mode for Android Wear applications, but other people say it won't be true).  


But then again, I heard AMOLED provides a better experience and resolution than the IPS LED that the Moto 360 still only supports.  I've also heard the Samsung Gear S2 still is fairly underpowered and isn't as responsive (takes a half a second or two for your contacts to register).  


Again, from what I saw all smart watches so far look fairly huge on your arm.  It's why I've been looking at the Ticwatch 2, because it won't be as big as some of the watches there (although it still will for a bit) and from the looks of some reviews (comparing the size of both of them), the Ticwatch 2 looks smaller and better aesthetically than some of the other watch designs.  Also doesn't help Moto 360 Gen 1 and Gen 2 have the "flat tire", which is a dead area on the screen that contains the light sensors.  


I don't know man.  I have yet to make a concrete decision as to what would be the best.


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 7, 2018)

working fine MOTO 360 Gen 2


----------



## noez (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm using a fitbit charge 3. Battery lasts 4-5 days and it's great in the gym


----------



## NFOrce (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm using Garmin Vivoactive 4, it's great for tracking various activities and showing notifications from the phone.


----------



## ITivan80 (Aug 8, 2022)

I used to have the following Samsung Gear S3 frontier. It worked well with my iphone for a while then it just stopped after many iOS software updates.


----------

